# Whatsapp virus



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Has anybody gotten any Whatsapp messages from your contacts and when you click to play the message. It sends similar messages with different subjects to all your contacts. It is like a chain and it spreads around.

I got several of these messages but being suspious I didn't click on them.

If people click on them does this affect the device or p.c. which you are using ?

How to stop this chain emails from spreading ?


Message looks like this-









Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi, I get them from time to time, usually in emails, which I then block it's a scam and my guess is would cause some type of infection, Probably affecting your contacts as you suggest. If you don't open them you should be reasonably safe from any issues.


----------



## StalemateBlack (Feb 24, 2015)

My wife got this one recently.

It is indeed a virus that twill spread to all your contacts if you click it.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

StalemateBlack said:


> My wife got this one recently.
> 
> It is indeed a virus that twill spread to all your contacts if you click it.


How does one get rid of it if one has it?

Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

What device is it, do you have an antivirus on it or malwarebytes both are available for android. The other thing is going to our security folks and ask for help.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

joeten said:


> What device is it, do you have an antivirus on it or malwarebytes both are available for android. The other thing is going to our security folks and ask for help.


It mainly for my relatives devices who are infected and sending me and other contacts
Fake message from Whatsapp.
They mainly use iPhones and iPads.
Are there anti virus and malwarebytes versions for Apple devices?

Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes of course https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=a...-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=yYlCVdOcOMPzPOO3gMAM 
Malwarebytes I don't believe so.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

joeten said:


> Yes of course https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=a...-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=yYlCVdOcOMPzPOO3gMAM
> Malwarebytes I don't believe so.


Saw this website-

Apple Explains Why iOS Don't Need No Steenkin' Anti-Virus - Forbes

Is that true ?

So people's device which get infected from Whatsapp message virus are from Android and Windows pcs ?

Thanks


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

And Apple if they've installed apps from 3rd parties.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Apples os is no different than others and an antivirus is a good precaution.


----------

